# Homepage Feature



## Leola13 (27. März 2010)

Hai,

sorry mir ist leider kein aussagekräftigerer Titel eingefallen. 

Ich suche für meine HP eine Funktion ähnlich wie hier bei FotoGen.
Dieses "animierte" Seitenumblättern, wobei es nicht unbedingt zweiseitig sein muss.

Erschwerend kommt hinzu : Ich habe und kann kein Flash. 
Gibt es diese Funktion ggf. kostenlos als Flash oder in einer ähnlichen Variante, z.B. in Javascript, oder, oder ....

Für Tipps bin ich dankbar, auch für Antworten, die mir sagen wie man diese Funktion nennt.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## smileyml (27. März 2010)

Hallo Stefan,

wenn du InDesign hast, kannst ein entsprechendes Flashpaper/Livepaper, so meines Erachtens der Name, ganz einfach exportieren.

Hier noch ein paar Links dazu:
Das Original - http://www.adobe.com/products/flashpaper/
scheinbar kostenloses LivePaper auf php-Basis - http://pageflip.hu/free.php
eine andere Alternative - http://print2flash.com/
eine kostenpflichte Alternative - http://www.page2flip.com/

Ich kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen das es iregndwie mit Javascript geht. Da müsste man wohl nochmal genau irgendwelche Seiten durchforsten.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Leola13 (27. März 2010)

Hai,

Danke schon mal, das werd ich mal durchforsten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## wolfiee (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich empfehle - http://www.pressmo.com


----------



## Homöopath (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo wolfiee. Danke für diesen Tipp. Die Online-Anwendung ist aber nicht gerade billig. Da kann man ja wohl immer nur ein komplettes ebook ordern. Und wenn man was ändern will, muss man es neu bestellen? Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden. Gibt es das auch als Programm zum Kauf? larissa: larabieder@gmx.de


----------

